# Cute little haul



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 20, 2006)

I finally went on a haul and got some things I've been lemming..
I got the Smile l/s for my back2mac.


----------



## asteffey (Apr 20, 2006)

awesome haul. you're ready for spring!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah, Together it does look really spring-ish!  I was kinda disappointed though when my counter stopped accepting more than 6 empties for back2mac.  Only 1 each time, sucky.


----------



## Joke (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm really loving this haul!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 20, 2006)

Great haul!  I have budding beauty and smile and they are two of my favorites!


----------



## user4 (Apr 20, 2006)

cant wait to see an fotd with the new colors!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice haul.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_cant wait to see an fotd with the new colors!!!_

 
I'm going to post one later today, i haven't posted a new one in forever!


----------

